# Laser Temp. Guage use



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

I am just starting to spread salt this year and have never heard of anyone in this area using a laser, so have no one to ask. 
The use of the laser is obvious, but what temps. do you look for? What are the less obvious uses of the laser? 
Any pointers are appreciated.


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

The use of a laser temp gauge is for chemical use.You will not really benefit by using a temperature gun when using solid ice melters like rock salt.I would also not recommend using liquids if you have never used ice melters before .There is a learning curve here which must be understood
John Parker
Taconic Maintenance Inc


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

Thanks for the information. I just received the price list you sent me in the mail. Giving Magic some thought, but I am a little hesitant at the moment as I am still learning. Thought I would try salt first, then move up as I get acustomed to things. I appreciate your help. - Bob


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

I'm not exactly sure of this piece of equipment.

But I have a road temp gauge we use to tell what ratio of salt to put out at what road temp. I have to use it to stay clear of liability issues on commercial lots. It was givin to me by a friend with the commercial lots. (he retired)

P.S. It was attempted once but the paper work and measurement kept it from going to court.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i have a hand held from ratek ......looking for a truck mounted unit, possibly one that shows air temp and ground temp, any ideas?


----------



## Groundbreaker (Jul 20, 2001)

What is an address for a company that has one of these ground temp indicators. I would like to look at one. I might not need it, but it might be neat to have one to play with.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

got mine from snap on but i think napa has them as well


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We have Road Watch systems mounted on bpth our salt trucks. they use infrared to measure the ground (surface) temp about 5 times a second. They also give an air temp which we have found to be a couple degrees high on both of them. It is made by Sprague contols in WA or OR , not sure if they have a website, we bought ours from the supplier who builds our trucks for about $500.00. We've had problems with them a couple times, the dealer sent them back and we received new ones or rebuilts no charge.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

How's it going Mark?
Was just thinking that most regular types of thermometers need calibration at times throughout their lives. Maybe that type could also have an adjustment for calibration?


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

My wife just ordered me a Raytech infared with laser from dultmier sales for christmas, should be in this afternoon. She bought it for just under a $100. 
www.dultmeier.com also sells alot of pressure washer and liquid de-icer sprayer parts too


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I asked the dealer or sales rep at the symposium, he said he didn't know of any way to calibrate it, but that's froma salesman, so who knows. Its not too bad because we know its off 2-3 degrees and the ground temp is right on, you can see the changes if you put your hand under it immediately. I'll check with our dealer today to see if I can get some information if anybody wants it. Our anti-icing sprayer was just delivered last night, so now I have to get to work to get that calibratd just in case we get any snow this season.


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

I found an article on the net about adjustable calibration and non adjustable models......

Emissivity —This is the extent to which the surface you're measuring reflects the thermometer's infrared beam. All objects have an emissivity value that's less than or equal to 1.0; darker, duller objects have a value closer to 1.0; shinier objects have lower values (for example, cold-rolled steel has an emissivity of 0.9; shiny stainless steel, 0.3). If your infrared thermometer is set for a higher or lower emissivity value than the object you're measuring, the reading will be inaccurate. Thermometers with a fixed 0.95 emissivity value are appropriate for measuring dark or painted surfaces (you can get an accurate reading on a shinier object by putting a piece of black tape on the object). Thermometers with adjustable emissivity measure almost any surface.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

but an adjustable one i would think would drive the price up.....adjustability is nice , but if you never use it?


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

An adjustable guage is more expensive.... I wasnt pointing out that every one needs one of these. 
I was pointing out that the surface of the object being measured must be taken into consideration. Dry blacktop will measure different than wet, snowy, or icy glare. 

HMMMM..... Can I put black tape on that hardpack????


----------



## jimsmowin (Jul 28, 2000)

last time i checked truck mounted road temp gauge $700.00 wow


----------



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

*Laser temp gauges and radar ground speed units*

There are two companys that I would recomend you check for more information on laser temp and radar ground speed and application rate controlers.
1. It already has been mentioned is Dultmeir Sales who have stores in Omaha, NE and Davenport IA. They are excellent in their knowledge in Deicing and Anti Icing Equipment and have complete packaged lines of equipment for Ice Ban liquid applications and others
2. Michigan Chief Sales, Lake Odessa, Michigan- talk to John Murphy. He has worked on quite a few systems with numerous liquid applicator companys and done a lot of work with Ford and GM on designing equipment that works for differant applications. Tell John I sent you. Great guy to work with in answering your questions and if doesn't know he knows who to contact to find out. 
Hope this helps all who are intrested in changing the ways we do business.


----------

